# Look 496 Tri



## cegan (Jan 11, 2006)

Any opinions on this frame for triathlon?


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

cegan said:


> Any opinions on this frame for triathlon?


I believe it's baised off of their track bike, which is very, very aero.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

it is very adjustable, 74-76degree seat angle, the ergostem allows for infinite adjustment up front for what ever type of tri course, exceptionally stiff and aero aero aero
it is also the official bike for the Ironman Europe


----------

